# Kostenlose Virenscanner und mehr: Die wichtigsten Security-Tools



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. April 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Kostenlose Virenscanner und mehr: Die wichtigsten Security-Tools gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Kostenlose Virenscanner und mehr: Die wichtigsten Security-Tools


----------



## Fransen (16. April 2009)

Wieso, ich dachte den Virenscanner gibt es jetzt kostenlos zu Conficker dazu?!? 

BTT.
AntiVir nutze ich jetzt schon jahrelang ohne Probleme.


----------



## GamerPC (16. April 2009)

ich nutze ebenfalls Avira AntiVir schon seid vielen Jahren auf mehreren PC's und Laptops und es hat bisher immer zuverlässig seinen Dienst geleistet!


----------



## Stranger (16. April 2009)

- SATIRE -

Nein, Avira "free" wird gleich zusammen mit Conficker installiert, dann ist
der Teil schon mal erledigt..


----------



## Uziflator (16. April 2009)

Es kann es sein das "Threatfire "  nicht mit einem 64Bit OS nicht kompatibel ist?

Selbst im Kompalitätsmoduslässt es sich nicht installieren, dann kommt nämlich eine Fehler Meldung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## locojens (16. April 2009)

Ich nutze den kostenlosen Virenscanner den mir Conficker installiert hat und das Teil ist echt supersicher der findet Viren die es noch garnicht gibt! LOL


----------



## Stranger (16. April 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Es kann es sein das "Secunia Personal Software Inspector"  nicht mit einem 64Bit OS nicht kompatibel ist?
> 
> Selbst im Kompalitätsmoduslässt es sich nicht installieren, dann kommt nämlich eine Fehler Meldung.
> 
> ...



Läuft bei mir unter Vista Ultimate 64 Bit einwandfrei...
Hast du die aktuellste Version : 1.0.0.4 !?


----------



## Uziflator (16. April 2009)

Stranger schrieb:


> Läuft bei mir unter Vista Ultimate 64 Bit einwandfrei...
> Hast du die aktuellste Version : 1.0.0.4 !?



Hab mich mit der Software vertan war "Threatfire".


----------



## Stranger (16. April 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Hab mich mit der Software vertan war "Threatfire".



Ja Threatfire macht Probleme, es gibt aber eine "Beta" für 64 Bit die lief bei mir 
ohne Probleme...ich schau mal ob ich den Link irgendwie noch finde, ist ziemlich versteckt...

Es scheint das die letzte Version 4.1.0 Vista 64 Bit jetzt "Beta-mäßig" unterstützt, siehe Link :

ThreatFire Updates


----------



## kmf (16. April 2009)

Mein Bitdefender läuft im Juni aus. Deswegen probiere ich derzeit Microsofts Windows Live OneCare aus. Für 90 Tage ist das Teil kostenlos. Bisher hinterlässt es bei mir einen vernünftigen Eindruck.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (16. April 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Mein Bitdefender läuft im Juni aus. Deswegen probiere ich derzeit Microsofts Windows Live OneCare aus. Für 90 Tage ist das Teil kostenlos. Bisher hinterlässt es bei mir einen vernünftigen Eindruck.




OneCare support wird aber eingestellt 

PS: http://www.zdnet.de/news/wirtschaft...ive_onecare_ein_story-39001022-39199167-1.htm


----------



## feivel (16. April 2009)

dann hats wohl zum abschied noch nen guten eindruck gemacht 
ich benutze momentan avg, nach umstieg auf die 9er avira gabs irgendwie probleme...


----------



## FuTheBear (16. April 2009)

Der Versuch meinen PC mit Freeware sicher zu machen, war nur ein mittelprächtiger Erfolg.
Zum Einsatz kamen Avira free, ZoneAlarm, Threatfire und Spybot. - Danach hing der PC sich an den unterschiedlichsten Stellen auf, wurde langsam und machte immer mehr Probleme.
Insofern ist eine Sicherheitssuite für mich die elegantere Lösung. Da hat man alles in einem Programm. Die verschiedenen Komponenten sind aufeinander abgestimmt und der Hardwarehunger sicher kleiner als bei mehreren unabhängigen Programmen.

Da die aktuellen Suiten (z.B. Kaspersky 2009 und GData 2009) für glatte 10€ den Kunden hinterhergeworfen werden, stellt sich für mich die Frage nach Freeware nicht.


----------



## gumbel (16. April 2009)

allein schon bei dem Wort "Suite" läufts mir eiskalt den Rücken runter.

Ich fahr seit Jahren ein sicheres und virenfreies System mit Antivir.


----------



## midnight (16. April 2009)

gumbel schrieb:


> allein schon bei dem Wort "Suite" läufts mir eiskalt den Rücken runter.
> 
> Ich fahr seit Jahren ein sicheres und virenfreies System mit Antivir.



Ich nutze einfach garkein Antiviren-Programm, funktioniert ebenfalls prima.

so far


----------



## BadLuck (16. April 2009)

Also nochmal eine blöde Frage:

Ich nutze weil ich onlien Banking mache schon länger KIS.
Jetzt in der Version 8!

Aber: so gut und sicher der Schutz auch sein mag, ich finde die Suite bremst das System schon sehr aus! Besonders booten dauert gefühlt 2 Minuten länger  (Vista 64 grad frisch installiert)
Außerdem habe ich unter Vista noch mehr Meldung von KIS für jeden Pups als unter XP.

Daher die Frage:
Reicht für online Banking Sichherheit auch Avira und SpyBot + Windoof Defender? - Oder nicht?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (16. April 2009)

das ist der beste virenschutz...Brain.exe - Die Rundumlösung für viele Probleme +++ Avira IT-Sicherheitslösungen für Windows und Unix +++ windows firewall

1.das system wird nicht gebremst.
2.systemdateien und nerven bleiben heil.
3.es giebt keinen besseren schutz.

ps wen ich will kan ich machen....so das du....nixxxx blablblablabaal


----------



## RaggaMuffin (16. April 2009)

FuTheBear schrieb:


> Zum Einsatz kamen Avira free, ZoneAlarm, Threatfire und Spybot. - Danach hing der PC sich an den unterschiedlichsten Stellen auf, wurde langsam und machte immer mehr Probleme.
> Insofern ist eine Sicherheitssuite für mich die elegantere Lösung. Da hat


 

mg


----------



## Selyroth (16. April 2009)

hm ich hab keine probleme. Unter XP und Win7 läuft AntiVir und Threatfire wunderbar zusammen. Unter Win7 net mal iwelche einbüßen.
Hab bisher auch keine viren oder so gehabt ^^


----------



## Dark Mark (16. April 2009)

Finde AVG Anti-Virus Free schrott hat mein system runtergebremst


----------



## Atomix (16. April 2009)

ich nutze den Virenscanner von AVG und bin sehr zufrieden, AntiVir würde ich ja gerne nutzen, aber da kommt doch täglich das nervende Pop Up oder?


----------



## Selyroth (16. April 2009)

naja, seit avira antivir 9 laufen die updates im hintergrund ab. allein ein pop-up während des updates kommt mal vorbei. Aber das stört mich net weiter. ein klick und es ist weg.


----------



## Atomix (16. April 2009)

Eigentlich meinte ich das Werbefenster das bei jedem Systemstart kommt oder kam


----------



## Bensen (16. April 2009)

Nur das einen dieses Popup gerne mal aus dem Spiel wirft


----------



## Malloy (16. April 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Mein Bitdefender läuft im Juni aus. Deswegen probiere ich derzeit Microsofts Windows Live OneCare aus. Für 90 Tage ist das Teil kostenlos. Bisher hinterlässt es bei mir einen vernünftigen Eindruck.


 

guck mal hier:Internet-Sicherheitspakete: Microsoft Windows Live OneCare 2.5 - COMPUTER BILD


testergebnis von versch. virenscannern. one care hat am schlechtesten abgeschnitten.

greetz.


----------



## DarkScorpion (16. April 2009)

kleiner Tip an alle die das Popup bei AVira nervt. Ich habe mein Uodate so eingestellt das es mitten in der nacht passiert.

Sollte der PC nachts nicht an sein, so wird Avira Antivir das Update versuchen sobald der rechner on und mit dem Internet verbunden ist. Und ich denke mir mal das keiner von euch seinen PC anschaltet und dann sofort mit dem Zocken anfängt oder?


----------



## Malloy (16. April 2009)

Atomix schrieb:


> Eigentlich meinte ich das Werbefenster das bei jedem Systemstart kommt oder kam


 

diesbezüglich kam doch in einem der letzten ausgaben des von uns allen geschätzten pc hardwaremagazins  ein artikel, wie man dies werbefenster durch einen reg. eintrag ausschaltet.

nicht gelesen?

greetz.


----------



## Atomix (17. April 2009)

Malloy schrieb:


> diesbezüglich kam doch in einem der letzten ausgaben des von uns allen geschätzten pc hardwaremagazins  ein artikel, wie man dies werbefenster durch einen reg. eintrag ausschaltet.
> 
> nicht gelesen?
> 
> greetz.



ich habs net gelesen, würdest du mich aufklären?


----------



## LordMirdalan (17. April 2009)

Passt mir ganz gut, dass das Thema Sicherheitssoftware jetzt hier aktuell ist, denn ich habe vor kurzem mal wieder so manche kostenlose Software ausprobiert und ich muss sagen, ich komm mit Threatfire überhaupt nicht zurecht.
Als ich es mal installiert hatte, musste ich die Festplatte an anderem PC anschliesen und es manuell löschen, da es einen wichtigen Prozess blockiert hat und nicht mal mehr das booten ging.
Kürzlich wieder ausprobiert, ging am Anfang ganz gut, hat dann aber meine Tastatur blockiert und konnte es nur nach viel Intertnetrecherche wieder zum laufen kriegen (mit Bildschirmtastatur dauert das lange ).
Hat jemand auch so schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht und wie kann man Threatfire ohne solche Probleme zum laufen kriegen? (wär mir echt wichtig)


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (18. April 2009)

Malloy schrieb:


> diesbezüglich kam doch in einem der letzten ausgaben des von uns allen geschätzten pc hardwaremagazins  ein artikel, wie man dies werbefenster durch einen reg. eintrag ausschaltet.
> 
> nicht gelesen?


würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren?


----------



## GamerPC (18. April 2009)

soweit ich das mal gelesen habe, funktioniert dieser Reg. Trick nur mit der Premium Version oder?!

wenn dies nicht der fall sein sollte, würde ich auch gerne mehr dazu wissen


----------



## Malloy (21. April 2009)

Atomix schrieb:


> ich habs net gelesen, würdest du mich aufklären?


 


Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren?


 


GamerPC schrieb:


> soweit ich das mal gelesen habe, funktioniert dieser Reg. Trick nur mit der Premium Version oder?!
> 
> wenn dies nicht der fall sein sollte, würde ich auch gerne mehr dazu wissen


 

ich werde jetzt nicht alle ausgaben durchschauen, möglich das es schon ein paar ausgaben her ist, aber mit etwas recherche hätte man auch diesen artikel free-Corner.de :: Forum :: AntiVir Personal - Free Antivirus 9.0.0.386 :: Beiträge zeigen dazu finden können. auf meinem rechner hat es geklappt. auch mit der classic version.

greetz.


----------

